# Is it 2013 yet?



## mama2five (Dec 29, 2012)

Is anyone else sitting at home feeling nauseated and overwhelmed with thoughts of their WA spouse? I keep wondering where he is? What hes doing? I sit here with a fake smile on my face holding bk tears because I feel alone. I look at my beautiful babies and dont know how i would even handle this if I didnt have them here..love sucks..and it hurts like hell-im ready for new beginnings even tho im scared ****less!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lee101981 (Sep 6, 2012)

Me too !! Only 10:30 here
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Well, I just realized I got married on 01/02/2010 so it has only been three years since getting married, me getting super sick, knowing he was cheating, him being deployed, me getting proof of lying if not cheating but also manipulation and control and abuse far beyond what I had imagined...moving out, letting him try to show me he was changed, asking him to leave my apartment, and then filing for divorce, and then proceeding to date three other men (first one succumbed to brain hemorrhage, 2nd one started smoking pot went of zoloft and said he didn't love me and wasn't attracted to me, third one is an extreme risk taker, uncommitted, three-timer, thought he was 'helping me' by offering me work that he absolutely needed me to do to help save his business...) Went to a new year's party with a friend. Got a nice kiss, on my cheek. Where it belongs. Honestly, I can't believe it has only been three years since I first got married, it seems like I had forgotten the whole thing. But maybe that's because there was nothing worth remembering! I forgot, somewhere in there I filed rape charges. I also got new research positions and started college for a third degree. 

Time flies. It might seem bad now but things can get better quickly.


----------



## mama2five (Dec 29, 2012)

Its 11:50 here...and im sorry you endured so many things and i sure do hope time flies!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lee101981 (Sep 6, 2012)

I am praying for a great 2013 ! I am praying for peace and clairity and forgiveness !
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mama2five (Dec 29, 2012)

Me 2...im so so far away from forgiveness!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lee101981 (Sep 6, 2012)

Well we have a whole year to work on it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mama2five (Dec 29, 2012)

Amen!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

mama2five said:


> Its 11:50 here...and im sorry you endured so many things and i sure do hope time flies!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The thing is, I had a wonderful and fun evening out and did not even think about any of those things. It was when thinking about 2013 and coming up the stairs thinking I hope my ex doesn't try to contact me on our former wedding anniversary, because I will have to report it to the court as harassment (there's an order saying he can't contact me or harass me or my kids in any way.) Then I realized it has only been 3 years since wedding, one whole year since I filed for divorce (which I got very quickly.) Glad I found out how things were for him sooner than later.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

In 2012 more people were excited by the apocalypse than by New Years.


----------

